# Enough filtration?



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon tank I have not had any luck trying to sell so I am considering setting it back up again once I get my office remodeled. I have been thinking of trying goldfish. My thoughts are 3-4 fancy goldfish in the 75 gallon tank with 2 filters, an Aquaclear 70 and a 110. I am wondering if this will be enough filter power to keep the tank clean looking?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me, as long as you definitely keep two filters.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 55 with 7 gold fish and two AC70s. I think a 70 and 110 will be fine. Mine is way over stocked. It's turned into a grow out tank for a pond I'm hopefully setting up soon. But I do water changes every couple weeks if I can and have been fine with two 70s. I think what you mentioned will be a good amount.


----------

